# octopus causes havoc



## Nelumbo74 (May 2, 2008)

http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/pfk/pages/item.php?news=1873


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Now that's funny :heh:


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

Now that is what I call a bored octopus. hehehe


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

There's an octopus in the Pittsburgh Zoo that had to be locked in at night because he was leaving his aquarium at night, climbing into a neighboring one to snack on fish, and returning to his own. A sleepover was necessary there as well.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

What amazing creatures! Sounds like "thinking" to me!


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Traveling from one tank to another for a midnight snack is too funny. Sounds like the aquariums need an "environmental enrichment" program to keep their octopus occupied and out of trouble.


----------

